# Help with my wade setup



## coach (Dec 8, 2007)

Lifetime fisherman/sportsman, newbie to wade gigging. I've done my research on when and where, now need help with my set-up. Obviously, would love to be as efficient as possible as far as amount of gear. I have an old gill net boat to pull my cooler and battery but I know many just pull a floating stringer; what about your battery or do those guys use lanterns? I've been told recently that many are using LED for better light and less battery strain. Basicly, I've got the gigs but need help with the lighting. I would love to start paying my dues as soon as possible so any info would be greatly appreciated, especially a shopping list! 

Also, I know everyone's off time is valuable and most may not want to spend it with a random guy but I would love to join someone who knows what they are doing. I promise I'm not an ass, just a quick learner who loves the outdoors! 

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## coach (Dec 8, 2007)

Just in case there are any takers is bringing a tagalong, I'm in the gulf breeze area.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a similar set up, and have only used it once, but plan to again soon. I carry a 48 qt. cooler, and a 12V deep cycle. There is still room to spare (cast net, whatever). I plan on adding a rod holder, and some kind of gizmo to help get the fish off the gig (maybe attached to the cooler). The bottom of the net boat doesn't seem real strong, so I cut a piece of 1/4" ply (varnished) for a floor to help spread and carry the weight. I have a 6' 1"X4" across the bow with a 100W Aquastar (halogen bulb) oneach end. They are mounted in PVC booms and are height adjustable. These are the same lights I use on my boat, and have gone for over 6 hours with no loss of brightness! Some LED through hulls would be kinda slick! Hope this helps?! If you come up with any better ideas, let me know. Better yet, let's go stick a few! I'm on Garcon Point.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

as i have said before I use an old bowl type lantern with propane bottle. i do not use or like the battery lights because they only light up a small area of the bottom while my light spreads over about 5 times as much bottom and quit often I walk right in behind people using the battery underwater lights and laugh as I walk in their footprints and gig flounder just 5 feet to either side because they cant see them simply bc the light does not reach out there. this is simply bc those lights are placed very closeto the bottom and the light doesnot spread out much as it is in a beam instead of a flood of light that comes from the lantern. just another item to catch more fisherman than fish in my opinion. cannot go wrong with the lantern. that being said the battery underwater lights do light up their small portion of the bottom more than the lantern but on 99% of nights that you can actually see anything anyway I would rather have more bottom coverage than one that lights up a fraction of the bottom but is just a little brighter. others will disagree and say the battery lights are the way to go but in my experience and in my opinion the lantern is better. all that being said....try them both out and see what you like better bc when it all comes down to it, its really about what you enjoy more anyway so just try em out and then decide.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jvalhenson (5/8/2009)*as i have said before I use an old bowl type lantern with propane bottle. i do not use or like the battery lights because they only light up a small area of the bottom while my light spreads over about 5 times as much bottom and quit often I walk right in behind people using the battery underwater lights and laugh as I walk in their footprints and gig flounder just 5 feet to either side because they cant see them simply bc the light does not reach out there. this is simply bc those lights are placed very closeto the bottom and the light doesnot spread out much as it is in a beam instead of a flood of light that comes from the lantern. just another item to catch more fisherman than fish in my opinion. cannot go wrong with the lantern. that being said the battery underwater lights do light up their small portion of the bottom more than the lantern but on 99% of nights that you can actually see anything anyway I would rather have more bottom coverage than one that lights up a fraction of the bottom but is just a little brighter. others will disagree and say the battery lights are the way to go but in my experience and in my opinion the lantern is better. all that being said....try them both out and see what you like better bc when it all comes down to it, its really about what you enjoy more anyway so just try em out and then decide.




I totally agree with the above. Also, Lantern light is softer and more penetrating. A lot less glare. Here is what you need, you can pick it up a Academy. I think they are made by a company called Coastal. One bottle will last all night.

























If still in doubt, go back and look at some of mine and sbarrow posts, we use these lights and do nothing but wade.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I came across a party of men one night dragging the coolest walk system ever.

They had a huge block ofstyrofoam [sic] that they carved up to hold a big cooler. This floating contraption held abig deep cycle battery and I remeber it had a pole in which a latern hung as well as cut outs for various equipment like gigs and lights and a little boom box.

The contraption was well thought out and looked to be very effiecent for its design which was to support a party of men all night on the flats.

Hope you get a chance to spend at least one season with diffrent folks to see how they roll and don't be afraid to talk to people you chance upon on the water at night. Most folks on the water don't mind spending a few minutes answering questions about they're gear and are egar to point you in the right direction as far as your set-up goes but don't try asking for spots to gig...thats generaly sacred info that is only gleaned by you, spending countless hours in the water.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *coach (5/7/2009)*Lifetime fisherman/sportsman, newbie to wade gigging. I've done my research on when and where, now need help with my set-up. Obviously, would love to be as efficient as possible as far as amount of gear. I have an old gill net boat to pull my cooler and battery but I know many just pull a floating stringer; what about your battery or do those guys use lanterns? I've been told recently that many are using LED for better light and less battery strain. Basicly, I've got the gigs but need help with the lighting. I would love to start paying my dues as soon as possible so any info would be greatly appreciated, especially a shopping list!
> 
> Also, I know everyone's off time is valuable and most may not want to spend it with a random guy but I would love to join someone who knows what they are doing. I promise I'm not an ass, just a quick learner who loves the outdoors!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!


I have one of those laterns for sale! I don't need it. I paid 50+ for it. I let it go for $40 with a new bottle and some extra mantel socks. Works great!!


----------

